# P1650 and P1570 codes



## rsvw (Mar 8, 2011)

I am trying to resolve some issues on my daughter's 2002 Jetta GL. She tried to start it the other day and the immobilizer locked her out. It had the typical display of the blinking car w/key icon and would start for just a moment.

Reading online I found that leaving the key on for 10 minutes or so should clear it. While waiting I scanned the car and got:

2 Faults Found:
18058 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1650 - 35-10 - Missing Message from Instrument Cluster - Intermittent
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 - 35-00 - 
Readiness: 0110 1101

I cleared the codes and the light went out. I don't know if clearing the codes or just waiting with the key on is what did it.

It worked fine for a few days, then a variation of the problem occurred. This time it would do the start and immediate shutoff, but the dash lights were very different. I believe that only the battery light was on. I scanned, got the codes mentioned above, along with:
4 Faults Found:
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
00-00 - - 
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
01039 - Coolant Temperature Sensor (G2) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
01176 - Key 
65-10 - Unauthorized - Intermittent

I left the key on for quite a while, cleared codes, but the symptoms didn't change.

I came back to the car a few days later and it was back to the original immobilizer symptom: blinking car w/key, starts then quits. I left the key on for about 20 minutes, no change. I cleared codes, then it started.

I brought the car home and am trying to troubleshoot it. The problem is that it works and has no codes relate to this now. I did pull the steering column covers off and looked at (and wiggled) wiring, but didn't find anything that seemed out of order. Without having done anything very significant, I am reluctant to think that the problem won't return shortly.

One other item that may be of significance is battery voltage. The battery was replaced a month or two ago, but shows 12.5 volts with everything off. When running, it goes up to about 13.6. I've checked voltage at the battery terminals and compared to elsewhere and they are within 0.1 or 0.2v so I'm concluding that the connections are good.

12.5 seemed a bit low to me (was expecting more around 13.2), but probably not low enough to be concerned.

Any suggestions about how to diagnose this would be appreciated.


----------



## Bimmerfanatik (Mar 25, 2005)

Did you ever resolve this? Thanks!


----------

